# here they come ....or not !



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

If there is a photo with this....many thanks to Laura and Dave and Dave........if not......I am useless and cant do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!

It will not let me open the pictures...this SO frustrating......i will have to stop before it makes me eat some chocolate !!!!!!!!
Lynda


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Keep calm Lynda.

Like most things on the computer, it's impossible until you have done it a couple of times, then you wonder why there was a problem in the first place.

Gerald (GeraldandAnnie) is one of the experts, so I suggest you wait until he notices this  (HELP PLEASE GERALD) and I've no doubt he will help.

Regards


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave....you will be relived to know that I have only succumbed to an apple !!!!!!!
I am sure GeraldandAnnie will be too !!!!!

PLEASE HELP ME GERALD


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

savannah said:


> If there is a photo with this....many thanks to Laura and Dave and Dave........if not......I am useless and cant do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It will not let me open the pictures...this SO frustrating......i will have to stop before it makes me eat some chocolate !!!!!!!!
> Lynda


I would eat some chocolate anyway  :lol: 
sorry I cant help you with the pictures, I just click on add attachment, browse, open file then add attachment button at the side of the comment, if this Dosen't work for you then you need someone more technical. And don't worry it took me ages to figure it out I still have posts where I couldn't attach a piccy,

Anne


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

keep trying thats what i do. Can not wait to see the pick, why not keep the chocalate by the side of the PC and eat when you are trying to do it, thats what i do. 

Laura + Dave.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

savannah said:


> PLEASE HELP ME GERALD


(sound of fanfare and horse hooves) Here I am!!!

(NB - if you _really_ need my help, PM me. I have the email notification linked to my mobile, so I'll come on. Annie and I were doing BIG housework this morning, so I couldn't be on MHF 

Okay, so you want to attach a photo. Do you know about the "attachment posting control panel" thingee (under where you type your posts)?

Common file types for pictures are JPG and GIF, which are allowed. BMP files are not. The maximum picture file size is 4MB, which should be enough.

Gerald

_Edit: P.S. Many many people have problems attaching photos, so you're not useless for not being able to do with it. And *STAY AWAY FROM THE CHOCOLATE! *_


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Aaaaah.....my saviour he cometh !!
NO chocolate Gerald.......I consoled myself with an apple and the first DVD of the third series of LOST......another of my addictions....LOL
Will PM you !
( talk about secret assignations !!!!!!! )

Lynda


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

savannah said:


> ( talk about secret assignations !!!!!!! )


Shhhhhh  :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

savannah said:


> Aaaaah.....my saviour he cometh !!
> NO chocolate Gerald.......I consoled myself with an apple and the first DVD of the third series of LOST......another of my addictions....LOL
> Will PM you !
> ( talk about secret assignations !!!!!!! )
> ...


Get on with it then girl - I want to see those piccies.  

Dark Belgian choccy is OK. 70% or better. Jamie's skinny doctor said it's a good antioxidant (so is red wine) and isn't particularly fattening, so it's GOOD FOR YOU.

Good news eh! Ignore Gerald - he's working on his will power. Hope he's better at it than me.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

oh........where is it ?
What a swizz....thought I had it there.....hang on....back in a mo......


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

My Estrella mountain dog sunbathing.......OR....a blank page......


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD !!!!!!!
OH>>>>>>>I am HYPERVENTILATING......how did I DO that.......


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Lets try again.......these should be my two mini daxies.......


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

savannah said:


> OH MY GOD OH MY GOD !!!!!!!
> OH>>>>>>>I am HYPERVENTILATING......how did I DO that.......


Well done.

Just a nibble of that choccy I think - you deserve it.

Gerald will let you off - just this once!


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Now the problem I seem to have is that most of my pics are in Picasa and these seem to be in '' my pics' and never the twain will meet it seems but Gerald is on my case as we speak......so watch this space cos the cutest pics are in Picasa !!!!!!!!!!
In the meantime how about a picture of my daughters dog grooming van based in East Devon !!!!!.........or NOT as the case may be......what is an extension BMP that is not allowed ???????
Thought this was too good to be true !
Lynda


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

savannah said:


> what is an extension BMP that is not allowed ???????
> Thought this was too good to be true !
> Lynda


Download  >>this<<  It's free, and will change loads of file types, including *from* BMP *to* JPG or GIF, both of which are allowed.

It will resize piccies too, and a few other features.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

savannah said:


> what is an extension BMP that is not allowed ???????


It's unlikely you will have a photo with a BMP extension - they're almost always JPG. Don't worry about it!

Gerald


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave but how do I get past the bit where it wants money from me ???
and Thanks to Gerald too for all the help.....it wouldnt let me send the pic of daughters van cos it said extension bmp not allowed ??? !!!!!!

APART from all this......you've not said if you like my DOGS !!!!!!!!

Lynda


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

savannah said:


> Thanks Dave but how do I get past the bit where it wants money from me ???
> and Thanks to Gerald too for all the help.....it wouldnt let me send the pic of daughters van cos it said extension bmp not allowed ??? !!!!!!
> 
> APART from all this......you've not said if you like my DOGS !!!!!!!!
> ...


There must be a scam on the site I sent first. Ignore it and download from Tucows (very handy site - some really good free stuff)  >>here<< 

Too busy to mention dogs, but a silly question as you will have guessed. Lovely mutts, I specially like the big softy on the lounger. Not a breed I'm familiar with, but it's love at first sight for me. 

Did you enjoy the choccy?


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Okey dokey...will try that link
NO chocolate....I am being a very good girl and expecting great rewards on mondays weigh in !!!!!
Glad you liked the dogs......just wait until I manage to post pics of my little fluff butts !!!
Lynda


----------



## 109154 (Jan 10, 2008)

They are lovely dogs and well worth the wait, can not wait to see more. 

Laura +m Dave


----------

